# 722k hd receiver, 3d vizio tv, says not compatible to video on demand



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a vizio 3 d tv. We can play 3d movies on blue ray and also through vudu. We tried to rent the video on demand 3d Puss and boots but the receiver gives an error stating the tv is not co patible with the program. There is a code 465 on the screen. I called this in to dish and so far a week later there is no resolution. Any suggestions? The 3rd tech support person that I spoke with on my third call says that the receiver is ok. It is a 722k hd receiver. It has the 750 firmware.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is your Dish receiver connected to your TV with HDMI?


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been out of the loop on this for a while, but if I remember correctly, your TV had to be on a specific list of supported 3D TVs in order for 3D to work with your Dish receiver. At the time, about two years ago, that was a very small list. I imagine they'd have expanded the list since then, but I have no idea if your specific model is on that list. If it isn't, for whatever reason, then 3D won't work until that is resolved.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BattleZone asked the next question... it could be you are just not on the supported list. I don't have a 3DTV myself so beyond the connection basics I'm at the end of my knowledge.


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

I have the MODEL#M3D550SR vizio 55 inch 3d smart tv.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

can you post HDMI diags from the 722k ?


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

What exactly should I look for?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

system-diags-analysis-hdmi 
have you expolre 722k's Menu tree before ? see manual or try by yourself


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

I went there but there are several screens. Didn't see anything that seemed not working or disabled.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Psigna said:


> I went there but there are several screens. Didn't see anything that seemed not working or disabled.


I didn't see it right away either. But I found it.

Analysis--HDMI Test.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Psigna said:


> I went there but there are several screens. Didn't see anything *that seemed* not working or disabled.


I hope you know what each line says, or you are staring on Greek wall.


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

No not really.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then why you did not post snapshots ?


----------



## Psigna (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I guess because I don't know how to post a snapshot from my tv to my iPad or computer. Other than taking a picture which wouldn't be clear enough to read.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you can, because millions of other owners do that each day. Many times per day.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not the OP, but I have the same TV and receiver and am having the same problem with 3d content from Dish. The TV is connected to the receiver with the HDMI cable that came with the 722k, and it says in the manual that the Dish-supplied HDMI cable is 3d compatible. I have taken a photo of the HDMI analysis page, which I will try to attach here.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, realized there are multiple pages. Here are additional pages, let me know if some of the others would be useful.


----------

